# Polls show Biden wins debate as expected



## Benelliman (Apr 4, 2005)

CNN just flashed its snap-poll results on the TV. Palin beat expectations, but you knew she was going to do that, all she had to do was breathe, remember her 2 1/2 weeks worth of prepping for the 2 hour event, not read from her note cards too much, and smile. Biden beat expectations, too-and his were _*a lot *_higher going in.

The CNN poll showed that voters by _*a more than 10-point margin *_declaring Biden the winner, and only a slight up-tick in the percentage of people who say Palin is ready to be president of the United States (with a majority still saying she's not).

Here are some actual numbers, these on the question of who won:
http://thepage.time.com/2008/10/02/deba ... iden-wins/

CBS poll: Biden 46%, Palin 21%, tie 33%. http://www.upi.com/Top_News/2008/10/02/ ... 223005475/
CNN poll: Biden 51%, Palin 36%. http://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.com/20 ... ectations/

In other news, I didn't quite win my Palin bingo game at the VP watch party.









If you can't read it, the bottom line reads, "Try and score a 'media blackout' by filling in all the boxes on your card!"

For anyone that thinks she won any part of the debate last night, you are missing many obvious things. First and most importantly as SiouperDave pointed out in the other thread with that spot on video clip, she didn't answer one question at any point in the night. When caught with something she wasn't prepared for, she went off on memorized talking points, often mispronunciating words, scrambling issues, and pulling in thoughts on totally unrelated topics.

And with a little wink and a smile she said she wants to expand the VP powers more than Cheney did! 

She is more scary than I thought.

Looks like that many voter panels assembled agreed with my analysis. Looking here though, one would think that she performed well enough to erase any doubts that we were all completely wrong.

The only group that feels she did well is those who had a vested interest in liking her before the debate. Many of you fall into that category. They feel relieved that she didn't fall fat on her face, and that the Republican ticket didn't completely die, and can remain on the limited life support it is currently on. It is those folks (like many here) that are making a claim that she was victorious in the debate. She had limited expectations, and people give her the win because she was simply able to memorize a few talking points. It was sorely obvious this was the extent of any win.

Once again, the usual political analysis from here is skewed and doesn't reflect what joe common on main street America feels.

Don't believe me? Go look at what folks are saying today. Look at the voter panels, don't believe the political pundits.

Then again I'm sure that everything is rigged, the polls are fake, the voter panels are made up, the moon landing was faked, bigfoot exists and 9/11 never happened right?


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

And Fox polls say Palin won. You should get yoiur head out of the bucket and form an opinion for yourself. CNN is the Communist News Network.

Did you even listen to the debate or did you just wait for CNN to spoon feed you?


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

Personally I was impressed by both. I do feel Biden won but not by much. His experience just shined through. I thought Palin did well.
I'm thinking these two might be better suited being the Presidential candidates instead of the other two.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

hmmmmm........very familiar writing style Benelliman.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> The only group that feels she did well is those who had a vested interest in liking her before the debate. Many of you fall into that category.


Right back at you. Of all the people I know your the most biased Palin hater. I'm not just knocking you either it's a fact. Have you ever taken 30 seconds to look at her objectively. Don't even try bs me now. 



> Looks like that many voter panels assembled agreed with my analysis.


Is that stuff expensive?



> Once again, the usual political analysis from here is skewed and doesn't reflect what joe common on main street America feels.


Now even most self proclaimed Palin haters don't agree with you on that statement. Your not walking on thin ice, your six feet down, drowning, and think your on dry land. That last statement truly left the reason reservation.



> Don't believe me?


 Oh, I would never think your intentionally trying to mislead anyone. I just don't think you have an inkling what is going on in the real world outside your keyboard. You had to dig hard to find anyone who said Biden won. Most of the polls give it to Palin. The Drudge report poll puts Biden at 28%, Palin at 70% and undecided at 2%. That is a better reflection of everything on TV this morning.

I'm sorry, but if you want a clear picture your going to have to lift that veil of hate from your eyes. There is no possible way your opinion can get that askew of reality unless you have an emotional dislike for the woman.

My opinion is it was a lot like the McCain/Obama debate. Leaving emotion aside there was no real clear winner to the undecided. I liked what Palin said, and if memory serves me right she did catch Biden stepping outside the realm of truth. She is also correct that Obama's plan will be higher taxes for people far under Biden's stated $250,000. Unfortunately not many people are interested enough to pursue the truth, they will base their decision on what the two of them said and nothing more.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Shu said:


> hmmmmm........very familiar writing style Benelliman.


I picked that up yesterday as well.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

A friend of mine has a tevo and after the debate he flipped over to CNN and watched the PUNDITS when they did the informal hand raising in the supposeded view room they have.

The girl from CNN asked twice for a show of hands for who won, Biden then Palin, then the CNN girl immediately claimed Biden won "by a wide majority"

when the TEVO was rewatched and paused of the 14 people in the room 7 went for biden and 7 went for Palin

It would make a great youtube video

CNN is a crock of poop, and anyone that uses them for a reference cannot be taken seriously


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Benelliman said:


> The only group that feels she did well is those who had a vested interest in liking her before the debate. Many of you fall into that category.


Really, these people don't agree with you and I don't think I've ever seen these guys posting here. Of course they probably don't know as much about it as you.

The Wall Street Journal's Peggy Noonan:"She killed. It was her evening. She was the star. She had him at, 'Nice to meet you. Hey, can I call you Joe?' It was very interesting to me, for Palin tonight, for an hour and a half, I think America saw her for a really long time, and she became a star probably on a new level. Gwen Ifill was not there for Sarah Palin. Joe Biden was not there for Sarah Palin. Sarah Palin was there with a camera. It was classic go over the heads of the media and everybody else, talk straight to the American people. She hit every populist chord. It is amazing to me that 15 minutes in, she had Joe Biden on the defensive on the subject of Obama and taxes. ... She killed." (NBC's "Vice Presidential Debate Coverage," 10/2/08 )

NBC's Tom Brokaw: "I think they're whopping it up in Alaska tonight and all those parties across the country for the McCain campaign because I thought in terms of theatrics and personal style out there, you can see why she's such a successful politician in Alaska. ... And any question asked of her, she
talked about John McCain's tax cuts, his record as a maverick, about his determination to reform what is going on and about energy independence. She had been called, as you know, the bumper sticker is coldest state, hottest governor. You saw some of that tonight." (NBC's "Vice Presidential Debate Coverage," 10/2/08 )

Geraldine Ferraro: "The thing about it is she held her own, and that for me, from a historic viewpoint, I
wanted my granddaughters to be able to look at this debate -- I hope they're in bed right now. I wanted them to look at this debate and see that a woman could go toe to toe with someone who has had tremendous experience in the Senate and someone who is an incredible candidate for
vice president of the United States. That to me is very very important." (NBC's "Vice Presidential Debate Coverage," 10/2/08 )

NBC's Chuck Todd:"Governor Palin proved very adept at being a good debater. ... In many ways, she was a better surrogate for her top of the ticket than Joe Biden was for his. ... Governor Palin started this debate very strongly, I think." (NBC's "Vice Presidential Debate Coverage," 10/2/08 )

MSNBC's Chris Matthews:"I think she's an extremely appealing politician. Her energy level was much better than Biden's. I think Biden lost a little speed there during the evening. I think she came across terrific in terms of presentation." (MSNBC's "Vice Presidential Debate," 10/2/08 )

ABC's Diane Sawyer: "On the first go, you're right, I thought that Governor Palin, after a bruising time in the media, showed up not just with confidence, but cheerful confidence that might surprise a lot of people, talking about her personal
issues ..." (ABC's "Vice Presidential Debate," 10/2/08 )

The Associated Press' Jim Kuhnhenn: "Under intense scrutiny, Republican vice presidential candidate Sarah Palin stood her ground Thursday night against a vastly more experienced Joe Biden, debating the economy, energy and global warming, then challenging him on Iraq, 'especially with your son in the National Guard.'" (Jim Kuhnhenn, "Palin Stands Her Ground In VP Debate With Biden," The Associated Press, 10/2/08 )

Kuhnhenn: "The Alaska
governor also noted that Biden had once said Democratic presidential candidate Barack Obama wasn't ready to be commander in chief, 'and I know again that you opposed the move that he made to try to cut off funding for the troops and I respect you for that.'" (Jim Kuhnhenn, "Palin Stands Her Ground In VP Debate With Biden," The Associated Press, 10/2/08 )

CNN's David Gergen: "She was spirited, she came out well, she came out strong." (CNN's "Debate Coverage," 10/2/08 )

CNN's Bill Schneider:"Palin is going after Biden over his comments that the wealthy should pay more taxes as a patriotic move. The Alaska governor has come to this debate fully armed." (Bill Schneider, "Attack, Counter Attack," CNN's "Political Ticker" Blog, politicalticker.blogs.cnn.com, 10/2/08 )

huntin1


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

+ 10 for Fred Thompson..........Priceless


----------

